# SIBIU, ROMANIA - European Cultural Capital in 2007



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

very beautiful Romania city . btw, how many inhabitants?


----------



## crashu (May 12, 2008)

160.000 Is the city limit population...


----------



## nebunul (Dec 27, 2006)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> 10x nebunul for the added information! Le ai si cu o rezolutie mai mare?


www.imageart.ro
www.sibiu.imageart.ro


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Shabby chic by quinet, on Flickr



Sibiu panorama by quinet, on Flickr





Monument wall by quinet, on Flickr



Old well by quinet, on Flickr



Sibiu door by quinet, on Flickr
​




Rășinari, village from vicinity


Rasinari street by quinet, on Flickr​


----------

